# Organizing of Equipment



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

For years we have had equipment and such stored at my mom and pops place. During these years a handful of the rodding machines slowly disappeared. So I am bringing it all under one roof by me where I control who gets what and when. 

What has happened is my brother would end up with a broken part on a machine, and he would scavenge the part of a machine that was not in use instead of calling AJ Coleman for the parts, and he did a lot of this without anyone else's knowledge. I also have a feeling he had machines (mostly Spartan 100s) swiped off his truck and didn't say anything to anyone.

Then there is my father, he is guidable when it comes to strangers that can talk the talk. He trusted two different plumbers with a 1065 with the promise from them that they would run calls for us if the need arises. One plumber's ex sold off all his equipment including our 1065 while the plumber was out of town. The other guy just disappeared, which god forbid if I ever cross paths with this guy. So this leaves us with 3 1065s out of 5. 

I am going to get all of our machines located in a secure place by me, under my control, and ensure all of them are in working order. This is how it used to be when the equipment was stored at my parents place. It was nice if a cable broke, or a machine went down. I swapped machines, ordered the repair parts and never missed a beat with work.

Now that I am getting things organized, I need to start drumming up more work so I can get more trucks on the road to start using this equipment.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice assortment of K-50's and drum machines.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Behind the K-750 is a K-1500 and a Rothenberger. There are more machines to come. This was just the first trip. There is going to be a couple machines I will post pictures of when I get them here that most on this forum may never have seen or heard of.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

it looks like that dig-it backhoe of yours is hiding in there too?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cuda said:


> it looks like that dig-it backhoe of yours is hiding in there too?


Yep the Dig-It and my Spartan 777 trailer jetter. Once I get the next few loads of equipment over here I will take better pictures and share.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is the next group. Left to right is K1500 lowboy, KM1500, K500, and a Flexi Cleaner. 

The Flexi Cleaner most have not seen, it spins 1" by 25' long tight wound sections. The cutters are massive. This one is a very old model, they still make them today and AJ Coleman has them in stock. http://plumbertoolinc.com/flexclean.html


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Here is the next group. Left to right is K1500 lowboy, KM1500, K500, and a Flexi Cleaner. The Flexi Cleaner most have not seen, it spins 1" by 25' long tight wound sections. The cutters are massive. This one is a very old model, they still make them today and AJ Coleman has them in stock. http://plumbertoolinc.com/flexclean.html


Flexi cleaner looks like a machine that bites hard


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I worked for a company that uses their own homemade version of the Flexi cleaner, except they ran 25' sections of 3/4" cable. They're the oldest sewer and drain company in NYC and one of the old timers there actually claim that the original owner of the company invented it. I'm not sure if that claim is true or not but I do know that they have a machine shop make their own blades and ends, and at one time they manufactured their own cables. As far as the machine goes I thought it was too cumbersome for working in this area. It worked well, but I'd take an old 1065, K-7500, or DM175 over it.

Here's a few pics of it:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I left Chicago back in the early eighties and back then garages were broken into all the time. now with scrap price what they are I would keep some machines at your folks just to be safe


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Here is the next group. Left to right is K1500 lowboy, KM1500, K500, and a Flexi Cleaner.
> 
> The Flexi Cleaner most have not seen, it spins 1" by 25' long tight wound sections. The cutters are massive. This one is a very old model, they still make them today and AJ Coleman has them in stock. http://plumbertoolinc.com/flexclean.html












You must have a small fortune in machinery there. Better secure it well.


----------

